# short cuts



## e9926044 (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

also wie geschrieben ich hab vorher mit Netbeans gearbeitet und bin jetzt auf Eclispe umgestiegen.
In Netbeans war es z.B.: möglich, fori in den Editor einzugeben, dann die Tabulator- Taste zu drücken, dann hatte man die ganze for- Schleife da -> so wies in Eclipse mit "syso" und Strg+Leertaste geht.

Gibts da auch was für die for- Schleife in Eclipse?
schöne Grüße,


----------



## ProgX (5. Aug 2010)

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter


----------



## e9926044 (5. Aug 2010)

OK, dann gibt es etwas wie fori- adequates nicht!? und man kann auch keine eigenen Short- cuts anlegen, oder?


----------



## eRaaaa (5. Aug 2010)

e9926044 hat gesagt.:


> OK, dann gibt es etwas wie fori- adequates nicht!? und man kann auch keine eigenen Short- cuts anlegen, oder?



Doch gibt es: Tippe _for + STRG+Leertaste,_ dann öffnet sich ein Menü wo du diverse for-Schleifen auswählen kannst

Eigene Templates kann man auch anlegen: Window- Preferences - Java - Editor - Templates


----------

